# Etude (on fifths)



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Nothing fancy, but this is part of a work in progress: A series of very short and simple etudes I am composing (for my girlfriend actually, who is slowly but surely learning to play the piano). With each one, the focusses is on certain intervals (and an interlude that focusses on contrary motion). I'm doing this not only for finger exercises but also for the ear, hearing the relationships of certain kinds of intervals. 

This etude focuses on perfect fifths and is in a very short rondo form, a sort of fanfare section, an antiphonal section between the left and right hands and also more lyrical section. 

I intend this one to be the last of the series-- sounds like a nice upbeat way to end the series of etudes, with a gigue-like feel. 

I would record it rather than use a bloody midi file except it would be pointless-- all I have right now is a cheap electronic keyboard that isn't even touch sensitive...


----------



## skrjablin (May 8, 2010)

I like this one. Don't know what more to say. Simple but good.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I have to say, I find your writing for piano disappointing in comparison to the piece you wrote for oboe/clarinet/solo woodwind.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

MJTTOMB said:


> I have to say, I find your writing for piano disappointing in comparison to the piece you wrote for oboe/clarinet/solo woodwind.


These are intended as exercises for students (more specifically, for my girlfriend, who is learning to play the piano)-- short, sweet and to the point, so no, these aren't really meant to be spellbinding pieces of music, just "pleasant" miniatures.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The first question that rises to mind is, why would anyone study parallell fifths...


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Rasa said:


> The first question that rises to mind is, why would anyone study parallell fifths...


I'm not sure. Scriabin wrote three really interesting etudes using parallel ninths, sevenths, and fifths respectively.

All of them worked out relatively well to my ears.


----------

